# The 25 Best Rickey Henderson Stories Of All Time



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2008)

The 25 Best Rickey Henderson Stories Of All Time | MLB
With Rickey having just been named among the new candidates for the Hall of Fame, we have a treat for you, the greatest 25 stories of Rickey's career. Rickey was quite a character over the course of his long career.

Just so everyone knows, these quotes and stories about Rickey come from Fantistic from back in 2006. But in full disclosure, Fantistic didn't compile the quotes. Someone, somewhere out on the blogosphere did. 

Lou Blasi of Fantistics wrote: "The following stories come from a blog post I ran across last month. I wish I knew who collected and posted his top 25 Rickey stories so I could give him credit. As it is all I can do is thank him for the memories."

So anyway, here you go. The definitive Rickey Henderson.

1) In June 1999, when Henderson was playing with the Mets, he saw reporters running around the clubhouse before a game. He asked a teammate what was going on and he was told that Tom Robson, the teamâ??????s hitting coach, had just been fired. Henderson said, â?????Whoâ??????s he?â???

2) Rickey... on referring to himself in the third person:
â?????Listen, people are always saying, â?????Rickey says Rickey.â?????? But itâ??????s been blown way out of proportion. People might catch me, when they know Iâ??????m ticked off, saying, â?????Rickey, what the heck are you doing, Rickey?â?????? They say, â?????Darn, Rickey, what are you saying Rickey for? Why donâ??????t you just say, â?????I?â?????? But I never did. I always said, â?????Rickey,â?????? and it became something for people to joke about.â???

3) In the early 1980s, the Oakland Aâ??????s accounting department was freaking out. The books were off $1 million. After an investigation, it was determined Rickey was the reason why. The GM asked him about a $1 million bonus he had received and Rickey said instead of cashing it, he framed it and hung it on a wall at his house.

4) In 1996, Hendersonâ??????s first season with San Diego, he boarded the team bus and was looking for a seat. Steve Finley said, â?????You have tenure, sit wherever you want.â??? Henderson looked at Finley and said, â?????Ten years? Rickyâ??????s been playing at least 16, 17 years.â???

5) This one might be my second favorite. This wasnâ??????t too long ago, I think it was the year he ended up playing with the Red Sox. Anyway, he called San Diego GM Kevin Towers and left the following message: â?????This is Rickey calling on behalf of Rickey. Rickey wants to play baseball.â???

6) This one happened in Seattle. Rickey struck out and as the next batter was walking past him, he heard Henderson say, â?????Donâ??????t worry, Rickey, youâ??????re still the best.â???

7) Rickey once asked a teammate how long it would take him to drive to the Dominican Republic.

8) Moments after breaking Lou Brockâ??????s stolen base record, Henderson told the crowd â?????? with Brock mere feet next to him â?????? â?????Lou Brock was a great base stealer, but today, I am the greatest of all-time.â???

9) Henderson once fell asleep on an ice pack and got frostbite â?????? which forced him to miss three games â?????? in mid-August.

10) A reporter asked Henderson if Ken Caminitiâ??????s estimate that 50 percent of Major League players were taking steroids was accurate. His response was, â?????Well, Rickeyâ??????s not one of them, so thatâ??????s 49 percent right there.â???

11) Henderson broke Ty Cobbâ??????s career record for runs scored with a home run. After taking his usual 45 seconds or so around the bases, Rickey slid into home plate.

12) On being Nolan Ryanâ??????s 5,000th career strikeout: â?????It gave me no chance. He (Ryan) just blew it by me. But itâ??????s an honor. Iâ??????ll have another paragraph in all the baseball books. Iâ??????m already in the books three or four times.â???

13) San Diego GM Kevin Towers was trying to contact Rickey at a nearby hotel. He knew Henderson always used fake names to avoid the press, fans, etc. He was trying to think like Rickey and after several attempts; he was able to get Henderson on the phone.

Rickey had checked in under Richard Pryor.

14) I didnâ??????t believe this one at first. However, I emailed a few contacts within the Sox organization and they claim it actually happened. This is priceless, it really is.

The morning after the Sox finished off their 2004 World Series sweep against St. Louis, Henderson called someone in the organization looking for tickets to Game 6 at Fenway Park.

15) The Mets were staying in a hotel less than a mile from Cinergy Field in Cincinnati. While some players walked, most took the team bus. A few minutes after they arrived â?????? again it was less than a mile â?????? the last players off the bus noticed a stretched limo that had just pulled up.

Of course, Rickey emerged from the back seat.

16) A reporter once asked Rickey if he talked to himself, â?????Do I talk to myself? No, I just remind myself of what Iâ??????m trying to do. You know, I never answer myself so how can I be talking to myself?â???

17) OK, I know everyone has been waiting for it. Alas, according to both parties involved, itâ??????s not true. I wish it were. Heck, both Rickey Henderson and John Olerud have said they wish it were true. But it just didnâ??????t happen.

The story went that a few weeks into Hendersonâ??????s stint with the Mariners, he walked up to Olerud at the batting cage and asked him why he wore a batting helmet in the field. Olerud explained that he had an aneurysm at nine years old and he wore the helmet for protection. Legend goes that Henderson said, â?????Yeah, I used to play with a guy that had the same thing.â??? Legend also goes that Olerud said, â?????That was me, Rickey.â???

Henderson played with Olerud on the Blue Jays and the Mets.

18) Rickey was asked if he had the Garth Brooks album with Friends in Low Places and Henderson said, â?????Rickey doesnâ??????t have albums. Rickey has CDs.â???

19) During a contract holdout with Oakland in the early 1990s, Henderson said, â?????If they want to pay me like Mike Gallego, Iâ??????ll play like Gallego.â???

20) In the late 1980s, the Yankees sent Henderson a six-figure bonus check. After a few months passed, an internal audit revealed the check had not been cashed. Current Yankees GM Brian Cashman â?????? then a low-level nobody with the organization â?????? called Rickey and asked if there was a problem with the check. Henderson said, â?????Iâ??????m just waiting for the money market rates to go up.â???

21) This is my all-time favorite. Rickey was pulled over by a San Diego police officer for speeding. As the officer was approaching Rickeyâ??????s car, the window went down a few inches and a folded $100 bill emerged. The officer let Rickey and his money head home without a ticket.

22) When he was on the Yankees in the mid-1980s, Henderson told teammates that his condo had such a great view that he could see, â?????The Entire State Building.â???

23) During one of his stays with Oakland, Hendersonâ??????s locker was next to Billy Beaneâ??????s. After making the team out of spring training, Beane was sent to the minors after a few months. Upon his return, about six weeks later, Henderson looked at Beane and said, â?????Hey, man, where have you been? Havenâ??????t seen you in awhile.â???

24) To this day and dating back 25 years, before every game he plays, Henderson stands completely naked in front of a full length locker room mirror and says, â?????Rickyâ??????s the best,â??? for several minutes.

25) In the last week of his lone season with the Red Sox, Chairman Tom Werner asked Henderson what he would like for his â?????going-awayâ?????? gift. Henderson said he wasnâ??????t going anywhere, but he would like owner John Henryâ??????s Mercedes. Werner said it would be tough to get the same make and model in less than a week and Henderson said, â?????No, I want his car.â??? Turns out the Sox got Henderson a Red Thunderbird and when he saw it on the field before the last game of the season, Rickey said, â?????Whose ugly car is on the field?â???


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 2, 2008)

We can say what we don't like about Ricky, but he never carried a pistol around trying prove he was a big shot.

Yes, he was illiterate, but he played the game hard!

My biggest memory of Henderson was when he called himself the greatest of all time. ( I was at that game.)


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2008)

lmao!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 14, 2008)

These are great.

Ricky is great. Ricky's hair, is number one. Ricky's speed, is number one. Ricky's feet, are number one. /inspired by Nacho Libre


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 14, 2008)

17) OK, I know everyone has been waiting for it. Alas, according to both parties involved, it’s not true. I wish it were. Heck, both Rickey Henderson and John Olerud have said they wish it were true. But it just didn’t happen.

The story went that a few weeks into Henderson’s stint with the Mariners, he walked up to Olerud at the batting cage and asked him why he wore a batting helmet in the field. Olerud explained that he had an aneurysm at nine years old and he wore the helmet for protection. Legend goes that Henderson said, “Yeah, I used to play with a guy that had the same thing.” Legend also goes that Olerud said, “That was me, Rickey.”

Henderson played with Olerud on the Blue Jays and the Mets.

I always tell this one, fuck.  It's fake?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 27, 2009)

He was on Mike and Mike yesterday and they asked him about a bunch of these. He said numbers 2, 8 and 12 are true, but 6 and 13 are not true.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 27, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> He was on Mike and Mike yesterday and they asked him about a bunch of these. He said numbers 2, 8 and 12 are true, but 6 and 13 are not true.



You are so full of shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 27, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> You are so full of shit.


----------

